# Virgin Gorda House



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I'm still on a high from my 60th birthday vacation. Sometimes I close my eyes and pretend I'm still there. I said I'd share pix, so I thought I'd start with our arrival in Virgin Gorda at our house. Truly the lap of luxury.

Our drop dead views from the house:

















This was the first thing we saw entering...a fabulous kitchen. They supposedly filmed some cooking show here.








I must have opened every drawer about 50 times all week looking for things. :HistericalSmiley:









This was a grill kitchen that was screened in.








And jim making good use of it.









Our living room









There were decks all around the house and on each level








This one had a crazy Papaya table. :HistericalSmiley:









Our bedrooms with flowers on the bed

























Breezeway outside our bedroom on the top floor. Always a breeze and great view.








Most comfy hammock there.









Bathrooms which had outdoor showers surrounded by glass bricks

















Gorgeous flowers everywhere.
















Stairs up from pool.









View down at our pool

























So did I score with this auction item or what??? More pix of VG island later


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - fabulous!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, what a paradise! Thanks so much for sharing the pics, Sue. More, more!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelieveable!!!!!!! So glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So incredibly beautiful. I think I may have a pool crush lol!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

And you had to come home?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazing beauty, and I am sure it was even more impressive in person!!!!!!! What a birthday to remember Sue and so special that both your guys could share it w/you. That home is so comfy & open---love the views. I wonder who owns it and if they ever go there?
So what do you have planned for real life now?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! I can't wait until I turn 60!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Truly beautiful! I don't think I would have left the house the whole time, no need to go anywhere else, that was beauty overload! If Tyler had just been there it would have been paradise!

You won the stay at the house in an auction? I must look into auctions!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sue - fabulous!!!


Thanks, Maggie. We were pinching ourselves when we got there.


zooeysmom said:


> OMG, what a paradise! Thanks so much for sharing the pics, Sue. More, more!


Thanks, Elisabeth. I posted some more last night of the island.


Maisie and Me said:


> Wowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelieveable!!!!!!! So glad you had a wonderful time.


Michelle - those were our sentiments exactly. My DH says we will NEVER top this vacation.


Summergirl73 said:


> So incredibly beautiful. I think I may have a pool crush lol!


Bridget -- I know. :HistericalSmiley: The boys went to the beach to snorkel one day (I stayed home because I had gotten a cold) and they called to ask if I wanted them to come by and pick me up. My feeling "Are you crazy? Why would I want to leave...the pool, flowers, my Kindle and a kitchen.":wub:


sophiesmom said:


> And you had to come home?


Not willingly, Diane and the trip home just about ruined the relaxation of the week with immigration taking way longer than could be imagined. And we were just coming back to our own country with nothing to declare!!:angry:


edelweiss said:


> Amazing beauty, and I am sure it was even more impressive in person!!!!!!! What a birthday to remember Sue and so special that both your guys could share it w/you. That home is so comfy & open---love the views. I wonder who owns it and if they ever go there?
> So what do you have planned for real life now?


Sandi - it was better in person. The smell of the air and flowers and the colors. I think I wrote this in my thread when I came back - the house was built by the actor Morgan Freeman and his wife and she got it in the divorce settlement. She has incredible taste and the house couldn't have been more welcoming. I guess she doesn't get there that much but we did get it in a charity auction so maybe she donates it to a few. Real life here? Nuttin'!!! Jim's in FL this week for work and was due back yesterday but has to work all weekend


ckanen2n said:


> Wow! I can't wait until I turn 60!


Carole - if I din't plan all this, it wouldn't have happened. :HistericalSmiley: Just sayin'. Was trying to figure what to do for my 60th and got an e-mail about the auction and got it 5 hours later for less than a third of what it rents for. 


LuvMyBoys said:


> Wow! Truly beautiful! I don't think I would have left the house the whole time, no need to go anywhere else, that was beauty overload! If Tyler had just been there it would have been paradise!
> 
> You won the stay at the house in an auction? I must look into auctions!


Laura, thanks. I really was thrilled hanging around the house and pool. It had everything! I got it on the website Bidding for Good. Non-profits from all over the country list auction items


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sue, did you cry when you had to leave it?.....I would!!! :smcry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Sue, did you cry when you had to leave it?.....I would!!! :smcry:


Claire, I just about cried. I think as I realized the week was coming to an end I was getting sad to think about not waking up to that house and our surroundings. :huh: But I really wanted to cry coming back because of the insanity. We had a 12:22pm flight out of St Thomas. So we got an 8am ferry from VG to Tortola. Then a 10am ferry from Tortola to St Thomas but we had to wait for another ferry to clear the dock. Then when we finally docked there was AN HOUR line at the ferry for immigration. ONE AGENT. :w00t: Oh and we packed steak sandwiches for the plane - they confiscated them. No meat into US. :angry: Geez, it was actually meat from the US we took to VG. Anywho, we got a text message that, thank goodness, our plane was delayed or we would have missed it. Then a cab to the airport and lines for Customs. At that point about 15 minutes until flight would take off. Tip a skycap to escort us - they take you to front of line and then after that huge security line! We get to the gate 12:53 for 1pm take off. I'm sweating,dying of thirst but not time to buy water and get on board and there's NO A/C. Sweat's pouring off the flight attendant. No aux power until engines are on and we're flying.Half an hour on the tarmac and finally take off. It kind of blew 7 days of relaxation in 2 hours of departure insanity. So yes, I nearly cried, but mainly from the awful departure.:w00t: And we thought we had left plenty of time! Going there was smooth as silk and we were at the house by 2pm.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Geez Sue, maybe you need to come to Europe for your summer holiday! early! Sounds awful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue!!! You were truly in paradise!!!! OMG, I would have never left the house and yard!! 

Next year you'll have to try for two weeks. (if you need to know when I'm available, let me know....:innocent


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Geeezzzzzz, that is awesome. :thumbsup: I love, :wub: love the outdoor showers. I love it all. Thanks for sharing. This house would have been a great place to end in Shawshank Redemption, hay Sue?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Luxury is right!!! Now that's what I call a vacation. You're right....this will be a tough one to top!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful !!! and sooooo deserving for an awesome person like you my friend :chili: glad that you enjoyed it :hugging:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Paradise!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh Sue, I just LOVE it!!:chili::chili: Great pics!! I bet it was hard to leave.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

The whole time I was looking at these pictures and the view and the pool and the house...I kept thinking...How could she bear to go sight-seeing. I could live by that pool or sit on one of those decks.

So sorry the trip home was so darn eventful.
and HAPPY Belated BIRTHDAY!
emmy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Geez Sue, maybe you need to come to Europe for your summer holiday! early! Sounds awful!


Sandi - you know that I was closely eyeing Santorini for my b'day. One of these years. Ever since I saw my friend's pix of her stay there I've been wanting to go there.:chili:


The A Team said:


> Sue!!! You were truly in paradise!!!! OMG, I would have never left the house and yard!!
> 
> Next year you'll have to try for two weeks. (if you need to know when I'm available, let me know....:innocent


I'll check your schedule first, Pat. Then we'd have the life of the party with us as well. :aktion033: I don't think I've ever done a two week vacation. One of these years...


SammieMom said:


> Geeezzzzzz, that is awesome. :thumbsup: I love, :wub: love the outdoor showers. I love it all. Thanks for sharing. This house would have been a great place to end in Shawshank Redemption, hay Sue?


Kandis -- yup a great place to run away to. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Since it was part of his wife's divorce settlement we figured that movie was probably blacked out on the satellite tv. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love outdoor showers too. Always had them on Fire Island but never luxury ones like these.


mom2bijou said:


> Luxury is right!!! Now that's what I call a vacation. You're right....this will be a tough one to top!


Tammy - Kind of had a Hawaii vacation feel without the endless flight. :HistericalSmiley::chili:


Katkoota said:


> Beautiful !!! and sooooo deserving for an awesome person like you my friend :chili: glad that you enjoyed it :hugging:


Thanks so much, Kat. I actually didn't feel very deserving since I didn't work much this year. Like to kind of earn time off. But I figured since I worked the auction deal to get it, that was my big contribution


chichi said:


> Paradise!!


Jill - it was that and more. Gee I could have used those MegaMillions. :HistericalSmiley:


aprilb said:


> Oh Sue, I just LOVE it!!:chili::chili: Great pics!! I bet it was hard to leave.:HistericalSmiley:


April - only drawback was not having Tyler but no pets. Just those **** roosters all over the place. :w00t:


emmy123 said:


> The whole time I was looking at these pictures and the view and the pool and the house...I kept thinking...How could she bear to go sight-seeing. I could live by that pool or sit on one of those decks.
> 
> So sorry the trip home was so darn eventful.
> and HAPPY Belated BIRTHDAY!
> emmy


Thanks so much, Emmy. I felt the same way. One day it rained and I had no problem just sitting in the house relaxing. And the day I was sick with my cold I loved having the whole place to myself, sitting at the pool with my Kindle, getting munchies from the kitchen and not having, or needing, to go anywhere. That's vacation! We also had a welcome basket with fruits, banana bread, crackers, wine, nuts, etc, special water bottles and beach bags, and we had a pareo (sarong) waiting for us which I ended up purchasing since it perfectly matched my swimsuit.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I actually didn't feel very deserving since I didn't work much this year. Like to kind of earn time off.


well, I choose to disagree with you  I think that there is more than just "working A LOT on different stuff" in order to deserve it. I see what you mean, but I think that there is way too many other things to also consider and decide whether you deserved it :thumbsup: (whether it's an auction deal or simply just being an awesome person to others - hey I know that I came across many of your posts that I found useful to learn something new in).

Besides, being crazy busy can make "time off to earn" more like a recovering and retrieving energy sort of break - hence, not as enjoyable of a time off, trust me. I know what I'm saying


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh Sue, those pictures are amazing, the house, the views, the scenery, your yacht.:thumbsup: So glad you had such a wonderful time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> well, I choose to disagree with you  I think that there is more than just "working A LOT on different stuff" in order to deserve it. I see what you mean, but I think that there is way too many other things to also consider and decide whether you deserved it :thumbsup: (whether it's an auction deal or simply just being an awesome person to others - hey I know that I came across many of your posts that I found useful to learn something new in).
> 
> Besides, being crazy busy can make "time off to earn" more like a recovering and retrieving energy sort of break - hence, not as enjoyable of a time off, trust me. I know what I'm saying


Kat - you're such a sweetheart. You always make us feel so good. :thumbsup:


lynda said:


> Oh my gosh Sue, those pictures are amazing, the house, the views, the scenery, your yacht.:thumbsup: So glad you had such a wonderful time.


Lynda - all true except the yacht. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm workin' on that one for my 65th :thumbsup:


----------

